# tulee helposti yhdistäneeksi



## Gavril

_Matkailu paitsi avartaa, myös vapauttaa kotitöistä ja monista muista  töistä. Siinä kuitenkin *tulee helposti yhdistäneeksi uutteran  lukuharrastuksen *fyysisiä resursseja rasittavaan ryyppäämiseen sen  päälle, että täytyy koko ajan imeä itseensä uusia kokemuksia ja  näkemyksiä uudesta matkailukohteesta.

_"Traveling doesn't just broaden your horizons -- it also frees you from housework and many other chores. However, there [it is easy to unite an industrious reading habit?] with boozing, which saps one's physical resources, on top of which, you have to absorb new experiences and sights from your new travel destination."

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Once again, Gavril, I have to admire your knowledge of Finnish. Your translation is perfect.

Still I wonder where do you find these Finnish texts that are full of grammatical and other mistakes and unclear expressions.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Once again, Gavril, I have to admire your knowledge of Finnish. Your translation is perfect.
> 
> Still I wonder where do you find these Finnish texts that are full of grammatical and other mistakes and unclear expressions.



This is from R0sa Meriläinen's most recent column in Helsingin Sanomat. Where are the grammatical mistakes in this paragraph?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> This is from R0sa Meriläinen's most recent column in Helsingin Sanomat. Where are the grammatical mistakes in this paragraph?


In this case, no grammatical mistakes except the comma after _avartaa_; but the whole sentence is such a nonsense that I wouldn't read the next one.


----------

